# Absoluter Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe



## xxkleinehexe (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ all!

Wahrscheinlich ist meine Frage total banal, aber ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich es machen soll....

Ich möchte eine Einladung basteln. Als Hintergrund würde ich gerne ein altes Blatt Papier erstellen, auf welchem in weiterführenden Text "Einladung" steht. (evtl. mit Tintenklecksen)
Auf dieses Blatt soll dann ein Portrait des Geburtstagskindes.
Dies alles möchte ich im Sepia-Effekt erstellen.

Kann man dies realiesieren oder sieht das "doof" aus?

Über Hilfestellungen und weitere Anregungen würde ich mich freen.


Vielen Dank schon mal und liebe Grüße

kleineHexe

P.S.: Das Geburtstagskind wird 80 Jahre alt.....


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi kleine Hexe!

Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach ein Blatt Papier einscannen oder fotographieren.
Falls dir dies zu viel Arbeit ist kannst du auch mal im Forum hier suchen. Die Frage wie man ein Blatt Papier macht wurde schon oft gefragt 

Oder google. Dort wirst du auch bestimmt ein Tutorial zum Thema Sepia finden.

Lieben Gruß an das Geburtstags"kind",
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jantz (6. Oktober 2004)

Doof sieht das sicher nicht aus und es lässt sich so auch realisieren.

Die Frage ist ja auch, was du mit dem Sepia effekt erreichen möchstest?  Es muss eben passen. Am einfachsten scannst du dir mal ein Bild ein. Machst ein neues Dokument, erstellst die effekte + rand etc. und ziehst dann fein säuberlich das bild rein.

Auf dem Bild am besten noch einmal nen filter rüber filter/scharzeichnungsfilter/unscharf maskieren und dann bisschen mit den Werten Spielen. Wende den filter besser 2-3 mal an , aber mit kleineren Werten.

Das ganze wiederholst du, falls du das Bild nochmals skalieren musst. Leider neigt Photoshop zu einem leichten Weichzeichnen nach einer Skalierung mit vielen konturen (bsp Foto).

Bis dann und viel Erfolg!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn es Dir primär nur um den Sepia-Effekt geht - wieso benutzt Du 
dann nicht die PS-eigene Aktion, die ein Bild in einen Sepiaton färbt?

Gruss Markus


----------



## German (6. Oktober 2004)

Auf ein altes Blatt Papier kann man doch kein Foto belichten.
Nimm anstat Sepia-Effekt lieber den Kreuzschraffur-Filter.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

auf Pixelpastor unter Photoshop gibt es ein Tut für ein Foto (Papier) im (alten) Sepia Look. Kannst Du dir ja mal anschauen.

Ansonsten schau mal bei deviantart unter den PS-Brushes, da gibt es einige für Papier (verbrannt, geknickt, ...). Ich glaub bei den Link Tipps von Mythos sind auch brushes für Papier dabei.

Ciao Stefan


----------

